

7 Reasons Facebook May Be Next Google - jmtame
http://jtame05.wordpress.com/2007/12/12/facebook-is-the-next-google/

======
aston
Everybody loves Facebook, but nobody's making Facebook the big bucks. And
that's what separates the two companies: a billion dollar business model.

Yadda, yadda, Facebook needs time, blah, blah, blah. Heard it. Facebook's not
the next Google until they make GoogleBux.

~~~
jmtame
AdWords (Google's main source of revenue) didn't come until 2 years after
Google was started, so I don't think a company without early revenue is a very
good indication of their long term success.

~~~
aston
Well, Facebook did start more than 2 years ago, if we really want to compare.

All I'm saying is, don't put the cart before the horse. Write this article
once you can compare revenue growth between the companies.

~~~
jmtame
I hear you. Although I'm not saying it's the next Google in the sense of
revenue. Obviously Google is a powerhouse there ;) I'm talking about in terms
of usage right now. I wouldn't be surprised if they hit $1B in revenue by the
end of next year though.

On the topic of revenue: the link on the bottom of my blog points to an
article. On that article, someone from Altura Ventures has commented on
Facebook's revenue model. Interesting take on it.

------
alaskamiller
This was a pretty shallow analysis.

~~~
jmtame
Have you spotted anything more detailed?

